# A good Level????



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I've had a few levels, but my favorite is the one I've had for the last 3 years. 
Stabila levels are badass, they take a serious beating (I've dropped mine from 6-10' on concrete MANY times and it's still workin' just fine! STRONG magnets too! 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

*Stabila All The Way*

Get a Stabila. They can really take a beating and are guaranteed for life as long as you don't run it over with a truck (it wasn't my fault). Really strong magnets too.

The first time I came across Stabila levels, I was in high school working for a framing contractor. At the lumber yard there was a 2 footer on the counter with a sign that said "DROP ME" on it. So I picked it up and did just that. For that I received a few funny looks in the store, and a through ass chewing from the boss when we got outside.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Checkpoint G2 (the USA-made one), basically identical to the G3.

The 90 degree vial had a leak, and the bubble kept getting larger, to the point where it was wider than the distance between the lines on the vial.

I called Checkpoint, got a RA, sent it back and they repaired it (or replaced that vial) for no charge.

Personally, I don't like the small bubbles in Checkpoint's levels. The G2/G3 is a very handy, accurate level, with excellent magnets.

I was also using a Greenlee (Checkpoint) 5inch 4-vial level with the no-dog feature. I came to believe that a 5in. level with four vials was just overkill for use as a no-dog. (Although it was handy for leveling boxes and such, I stopped carrying it).

I bought a no-dog from www.wireman.com. It's a Ventura Level Co. piece, with a 1.5in. vial. Great for failing eyes like mine and in low light.

I have not used a Swanson level, to my knowledge.


I bought a Stabila 10inch torpedo, and love it, and carry it and the no-dog.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Never had a problem with my G3's. I'm on my 3rd one. My fault. Tossing tools into my bag from a distance, I was lucky enough to break a vial.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> I just purchased a checkpoint g3 level with the 4 vials and the checkpoint mini g3 no dog. the no dog level well it doesnt read anything level when an object actually is level plus one of the vials fell out of the frame of the level. i have been looking at a swanson 9in torpedo level and the swanson 6in no dog both of these levels look like the new klein ones. so here are the two questions.
> 
> 
> has anyone else had this issue with a checkpoint level???
> has anyone used the swanson and if so is it any good?


I hope that you have/or plan to return the mini with the no-dog...


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

SparkYZ said:


> I've had a few levels, but my favorite is the one I've had for the last 3 years.
> Stabila levels are badass, they take a serious beating (I've dropped mine from 6-10' on concrete MANY times and it's still workin' just fine! STRONG magnets too!
> 
> I highly recommend it!


I have a swanson that is identical to that one. Its a pretty good level, I used it for quite awhile before I got turned on to checkpoint(usa made).


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I hope that you have/or plan to return the mini with the no-dog...


i plan to so do i just call checkpoint and send it back???


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

bduerler said:


> i plan to so do i just call checkpoint and send it back???


Do I understand that you just recently bought this? I would say return it to where you bought it. But, if need be, call checkpoint. They don't need to see 'proof of purchase'. You just have to pay postage, one way.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> Do I understand that you just recently bought this? I would say return it to where you bought it. But, if need be, call checkpoint. They don't need to see 'proof of purchase'. You just have to pay postage, one way.


yes i did buy it almost one week ago and yes i did call checkpoint and like you said they are gonna warranty it


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

For What It's Worth: Here's a Stabila torpedo...









































The lines are actually metal rings around the vials. The vials edges are curved, slightly. Very sensitive, settles quickly. The magnet and the V-groove are on the same edge. Only drawback may be that there is only one magnet. Although it is super strong, it is in the center and there are not magnets near the ends, like on the Checkpoint.
And, the holster came with it. When I purchased this one, Sears had the best price.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

thats a very very nice level


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

is that a ring?

or copper wrapped around your finger?


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I just purchased a checkpoint g3 level with the 4 vials and the checkpoint mini g3 no dog. the no dog level well it doesnt read anything level when an object actually is level plus one of the vials fell out of the frame of the level. i have been looking at a swanson 9in torpedo level and the swanson 6in no dog both of these levels look like the new klein ones. so here are the two questions.
> 
> 
> has anyone else had this issue with a checkpoint level???
> has anyone used the swanson and if so is it any good?


I've got a bunch of Checkpoint levels and never had an issue with a single one. The only issue I had was caused by damage, I dropped a piece of rod 12 feet and it hit the 90deg vial. I've never really looked at another brand in years since buying them.

Did you buy them from a store or on ebay? I ask because I can't see how a vial could possibly fall out of the frame unless the rubberized silicone holding the vials in had been pulled out, and as I found out when I replaced the vial I broke, that is easier said than done. 

As far as the vials not reading level, I'd have sent it in to Checkpoint. They have a lifetime warranty on their levels.


EDIT:


bduerler said:


> yes i did buy it almost one week ago and yes i did call checkpoint and like you said they are gonna warranty it


I missed that. How were they to deal with?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Mike_586 said:


> I've got a bunch of Checkpoint levels and never had an issue with a single one. The only issue I had was caused by damage, I dropped a piece of rod 12 feet and it hit the 90deg vial. I've never really looked at another brand in years since buying them.
> 
> Did you buy them from a store or on ebay? I ask because I can't see how a vial could possibly fall out of the frame unless the rubberized silicone holding the vials in had been pulled out, and as I found out when I replaced the vial I broke, that is easier said than done.
> 
> ...


let me put a pic on here it never had the silicone on it


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

here is the pics


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

oldschool said:


> is that a ring?
> 
> or copper wrapped around your finger?



I wondered the same thing. Maybe he is married to his job. :w00t:


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> For What It's Worth: Here's a Stabila torpedo...
> 
> Only drawback may be that there is only one magnet. Although it is super strong, it is in the center and there are not magnets near the ends, like on the Checkpoint


I got a smoking deal on checkpoints EV-600 laser square level. Got it for about $30. The only drawback being that it had no magnets on it. So I took my level to a drill press, made some holes, careful not to go too deep into the batteries and silicone some in myself. Worked great.

You might be able to figure out a way to do the same. N48 or N52 magnets (pretty much the strongest neodymiums you can get) can be bought pretty cheap in just about any size, thickness you could want for that type of application.



bduerler said:


> let me put a pic on here it never had the silicone on it


Yeah I just checked my Greenlee L77, which is made by Checkpoint for Greenlee anyway and the 0deg vial doesn't have any silicon plugging it in and it looks the same on Checkpoints website for the 0deg vial, but you can see the blobs of silicone in the other two vials in the pictures though.

I had never noticed that, but I think I'm going to plug that hole with some.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> I had never noticed that, but I think I'm going to plug that hole with some.


Plug it up! Mine fell out too.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Huh, no sh*t.

I'll have to inspect my Greenlee L77 5inch level w/ no-dog to see if it is plugged. Nobody needs a vial falling out. :no:

Yeah, it's a copper ring, just made of 12 bare. I lost my gold one about 2 years ago,  which is a major bummer, because it belonged originally to my grandfather. 

I am thinking of soldering between the wraps to keep it more solid.

BTW, there was at least one previous thread about levels (I realize that *bd* has already purchased his).
Here's the link... here.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/help-me-find-good-level-4191/


----------



## sparkmaster (Mar 3, 2010)

stanley fat max I have had this thing since i was 20 i am 28 now i and it is still dead on


----------



## emjay (Dec 30, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I have a swanson that is identical to that one. Its a pretty good level, I used it for quite awhile before I got turned on to checkpoint(usa made).


FYI checkpoint moved their production to Taiwan in 2008, but a few places still have some leftover Made in the USA stock. I know chad's tool box has a few left.


----------

